# Gwyneth Paltrow at the Iron Man Movie Premiere



## daer0n (Apr 26, 2008)

Gwyneth is wearing a Preen dress paired with McQueen heels she wore to the Iron Man premiere and photocall in Rome.
She looks wonderful, not a huge fan of the dress, but i think it looks ok on her.
Those heels are gorgeous! i LOVE them!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the simplicity of the dress, I love the shoes! She looks fantastic!


----------



## ticki (Apr 26, 2008)

i love the dress on her. maybe she's making up for that horrible appearance she put on in Germany.


----------



## GeeCee (Apr 26, 2008)

Still hot. She looks really tall.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 26, 2008)

Hot! The dress is really nice and simple and she looks glowing! I love her new hair!

Her feet must be hurting so much though! She's been in a different country every day for a week promoting the new film in a variety of sky scraper heels. I guess beauty does equal pain lol


----------



## magosienne (Apr 26, 2008)

i like her hair. she looks very natural


----------



## monniej (Apr 26, 2008)

gwyneth looks gorgeous!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 26, 2008)

My only complaint is the sides of the dress.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 27, 2008)

I think she looks OK in the dress. How inconsiderate of her to tower over Robert Downey Jr. in those killer heels though. LOL!!!!


----------



## lapuce (Apr 27, 2008)

She looks stunning!! I love this little black dress


----------

